# Huffman Hunting in Oregon and SW Washington



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello Cabers, need some extra cash for Christmas?  I am visiting Portland, Oregon from Thursday through Monday.  I have a rental car so I am willing travel into the hinterlands of Oregon and Washington States.  Are there any prewar Huffman bicycles or parts available for purchase?  I am of course interested in any of the associated badged Huffman lines: Dayton, Snell, Dixie Flyer, Airflyte, LaFrance, etc. or bicycles they made for other companies: Firestone, Belknap, Western Flyer. If I buy a bike I am prepared to take it away so you will not need to ship.  PM, text or call: 717-554-2176, or email: brantmackley@gmail.com

Please help me make this a successful hunt!

Kindly,

Brant Mackley


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2016)

Haven't seen one here since I sold mine....know of one but he won't sell...ever..


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 6, 2016)

Come through s/w Ohio you could pack train cars


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Huffmans used to be about the best kept secret in the hobby. Now everybody wants them! I heard a rumor Bob U. is going to stop screwing with Schwinns and start doing Huffman products exclusively. (ok I just started that rumor!). V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Huffmans used to be about the best kept secret in the hobby. Now everybody wants them! I heard a rumor Bob U. is going to stop screwing with Schwinns and start doing Huffman products exclusively. (ok I just started that rumor!). V/r Shawn



That's not funny Shawn!!!


----------



## ratrodz (Dec 6, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Huffmans used to be about the best kept secret in the hobby. Now everybody wants them! I heard a rumor Bob U. is going to stop screwing with Schwinns and start doing Huffman products exclusively. (ok I just started that rumor!). V/r Shawn



That's funny!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 6, 2016)

Oldnut said:


> Come through s/w Ohio you could pack train cars



I'll try to come through this Spring.  I don't own a train but maybe I should bring my Sprinter?!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 6, 2016)

Just to be a pill. "If Huffy made an airplane would you fly in it?".


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 7, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Just to be a pill. "If Huffy made an airplane would you fly in it?".



Sure Andrew, if Huffman build a cool 26 inch version of this, I would try to fly it!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 7, 2016)

That is cool.  I just have bad memories of 70s and 80s Huffys that you could work on all day and they still wouldn't operate properly.  How the mighty have fallen...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Just to be a pill. "If Huffy made an airplane would you fly in it?".



see, that's the attitude we're looking for, Huffman bad, Schwinn good, leave Huffmans alone.


----------



## John (Dec 7, 2016)

What I have learned is Huffy is not Huffman MFG, and, Huffman MFG is not Davis Sewing Machine Co
Different times and different bicycles


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 7, 2016)

Thinking of selling my twin flex.  PM me.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 9, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Huffmans used to be about the best kept secret in the hobby. Now everybody wants them! I heard a rumor Bob U. is going to stop screwing with Schwinns and start doing Huffman products exclusively. (ok I just started that rumor!). V/r Shawn



Haha.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 9, 2016)

Oldnut said:


> Come through s/w Ohio you could pack train cars



Planing on it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Dec 9, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Thinking of selling my twin flex.  PM me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




got to hate those thinking of .... post

thinking of = make me a ridiculous offer as I won't give you a price for it as I am fishing around without advertising it for sale
shame on you


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 9, 2016)

Hahahaah!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 9, 2016)

Locomotion for president!!!


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 10, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I'll try to come through this Spring.  I don't own a train but maybe I should bring my Sprinter?!



Lets take a trip to ohio together brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 11, 2016)

The PDX-Stumptown Huffman hunt is pretty lean pickings.  I did find a postwar "Western Flyer" badged ladies bike with a cool torpedo light and chrome deco style horn for $50!  There has to be more Huffmans up here besides this!  I also found a rad vintage unicycle for $22.50.  It's my last day here, if anyone has any leads please let me know!  Kindly,  Brant


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 11, 2016)

It's really lean lately. It goes in cycles...  get it cycles.....lol


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 11, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Hello Cabers, need some extra cash for Christmas?  I am visiting Portland, Oregon from Thursday through Monday.  I have a rental car so I am willing travel into the hinterlands of Oregon and Washington States.  Are there any prewar Huffman bicycles or parts available for purchase?  I am of course interested in any of the associated badged Huffman lines: Dayton, Snell, Dixie Flyer, Airflyte, LaFrance, etc. or bicycles they made for other companies: Firestone, Belknap, Western Flyer. If I buy a bike I am prepared to take it away so you will not need to ship.  PM, text or call: 717-554-2176, or email: brantmackley@gmail.com
> 
> Please help me make this a successful hunt!
> 
> ...





redline1968 said:


> It's really lean lately. It goes in cycles...  get it cycles.....lol


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 11, 2016)

Brant, there is at least one Huffman owner here in PDX! The Aluminum Huffman stem is available $65. The other pics are my two Big Tanks.


----------

